# Madean mare do you think she is ready she is very sweaty



## amandab (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## amandab (Sep 3, 2020)

And this was her today at lunchtime


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 3, 2020)

She could be getting close. I don’t think her udder is a foaling udder yet but that can change quickly. Has she been eating today? What is her behavior like? Also is it warm where you are?


----------



## amandab (Sep 3, 2020)

Hello she has been very narsty lats few day its night time here and its 8deg atm she had runny poo yesterday but now is fine she is a madean with no service date


----------



## amandab (Sep 3, 2020)

She was in the paddock today just standing there and walking on the spot kind of thing


----------



## amandab (Sep 3, 2020)

She are her grain slowley but not her hay


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 3, 2020)

Those are definitely signs that she may be close. She may just be getting close. But she may be getting ready too. Watch for belly kicks, and looking back at her belly. Does she have any tail resistance? Were those udder pictures this morning or evening?


----------



## amandab (Sep 3, 2020)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Those are definitely signs that she may be close. She may just be getting close. But she may be getting ready too. Watch for belly kicks, and looking back at her belly. Does she have any tail resistance? Were those udder pictures this morning or evening?


Yes same utter she is laying bown atm breathing very heavy i have seen the baby move she had a back line yesterday but now its gone again she has her nose in the sand


----------



## amandab (Sep 3, 2020)

now she is up eating hay


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 3, 2020)

Baby yet?


----------



## amandab (Sep 3, 2020)

No just had the vet out he said could be 4 weeks away or tonight i give up


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 4, 2020)

amandab said:


> No just had the vet out he said could be 4 weeks away or tonight i give up



I know it’s extremely frustrating. Any chance you can set up a camera to view her? If you can there are ways to get help watching so that you can sleep. Have you had any success testing her ph? I know you said she’s gotten real hard to test so if not that’s fine.


----------



## amandab (Sep 4, 2020)

Im at an adjustment place with no wifi i jave a swag in the stable block no luck with ph but she let me tuch them just no it 11pm there is clear sticky stuff


----------



## amandab (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## amandab (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## amandab (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 4, 2020)

Good news is that belly looks like she’s dropped. Or at least dropped some. So making progress. Often the udder will shrink a few days before foaling and then come back bigger than ever for foaling. I wonder if that’s what she’s doing now. Cause her udder was bigger several days ago.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Sep 4, 2020)

Agree that she looks like she's dropped. That means the foal is getting itself into birthing position. And you said that the vet said she could be 4 weeks away??? But you also said the liquid from her teats was sticky??? A mare who is 4 weeks away does NOT produce sticky! It means the colostrum is coming in.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 4, 2020)

Your girl has the sweetest face!  ☺


----------



## amandab (Sep 4, 2020)

Okay thank yeh the vey was just a waste of money. he said there was nothing in there then i just gave a gentale rub and out it came


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 4, 2020)

amandab said:


> Okay thank yeh the vey was just a waste of money. he said there was nothing in there then i just gave a gentale rub and out it came


I'm getting irritated with my vet too. I take his opinion with a large grain of salt. Go with your instincts...


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 7, 2020)

Do you have a little one yet?


----------



## amandab (Sep 9, 2020)

Pitter Patter said:


> Do you have a little one yet?


Still no baby


----------



## Taz (Sep 10, 2020)

Hang in there, she'll get to it and it will be worth every minute of the waiting, stressing and not sleeping!


----------



## amandab (Sep 10, 2020)

Hajahja yeh i hope so


----------



## amandab (Sep 10, 2020)

Taz said:


> Hang in there, she'll get to it and it will be worth every minute of the waiting, stressing and not sleeping!
> /QUOTE]


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 12, 2020)

Baby?...Maybe?...Any updates?! Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## amandab (Sep 12, 2020)

no baby yet


----------



## amandab (Sep 12, 2020)

Its driving me crazzy


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 12, 2020)

amandab said:


> Its driving me crazzy


I'm beginning to think that pregnant mini mares were put here to drive a person crazy!


----------



## amandab (Sep 12, 2020)

Hahhaha yes i agree


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 16, 2020)

Any news yet amandab?


----------



## amandab (Sep 16, 2020)

No still waiting


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 16, 2020)

amandab said:


> No still waiting


Good grief!


----------



## amandab (Sep 16, 2020)

I no


----------



## amandab (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Taz (Sep 17, 2020)

She looks closer


----------



## amandab (Sep 17, 2020)

Taz said:


> She looks closer


 yeh but how long hahahhaha


----------



## Taz (Sep 17, 2020)

I did 4 months of foal watch this summer waiting for my little one, I'm the wrong one to even guess on that, All I can say is it will happen, normally when you've given up and can't speak in full sentences any more


----------



## amandab (Sep 17, 2020)

Taz said:


> I did 4 months of foal watch this summer waiting for my little one, I'm the wrong one to even guess on that, All I can say is it will happen, normally when you've given up and can't speak in full sentences any more


Hahah so now then lol


----------



## amandab (Sep 17, 2020)

amandab said:


> Hahah so now then lol


I have been in my swag in the stables since the 12aug


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2020)

You must have it fixed up nicely by now! LOL! Good for you taking it seriously and looking after her. Hopefully everything will go without a problem but you'll be there if she needs you.


----------



## amandab (Sep 18, 2020)

Taz said:


> You must have it fixed up nicely by now! LOL! Good for you taking it seriously and looking after her. Hopefully everything will go without a problem but you'll be there if she needs you.


Yeh im trying to be lol


----------



## amandab (Sep 21, 2020)

Omg still no baby


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 26, 2020)

This baby needs to make an appearance already!


----------



## amandab (Sep 26, 2020)

Pitter Patter said:


> This baby needs to make an appearance already!


Yeh i wish she is hanging on ti it lol


----------



## Pitter Patter (Oct 2, 2020)

Any baby YET, amandab?!


----------



## amandab (Oct 3, 2020)

Pitter Patter said:


> Any baby YET, amandab?!


No


----------

